# Low dose Aspirin and dizziness



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello 

I've just started taking low dose aspirin to prepare for my next IVF cycle as my consultant said it wouldn't hurt to try it (although he did also say that there's no evidence of it helping either  ) I took my first tablet yesterday lunch time and by the evening I was having quite bad dizzy/light headed spells and had to lie down, every time I stood up I felt as if I would topple over. The same thing has started to happen again tonight and I'm wondering if it's being caused by the aspirin or is it just coincidence? Not sure if I should carry on taking it or stop now 

Thanks 

She  xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi She,

Not known for causing dizziness (or lowering BP) so I suspect it's a coincidence. Do you have any other symptoms or side effects at all? Keep an eye on this and do see GP if it doesn't resolve or discuss with IVF consultant to see what they recommend.

Hope you feel better soon   and all the best for next cycle
Maz x


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Maz  xxx


----------

